# Adrian Flux Easter Opening Hours



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

Please see below for our opening hours over Easter,

Good Friday – 9am till 4pm
Easter Saturday – 9am till 4pm
Easter Sunday – Closed
Easter Monday – Closed

We would like to wish all the forum users a very Happy Easter from Adrian Flux.


----------

